# Seeking refuge land in Northern Virginia. Advice and opinions needed.



## JennVAgirl (Oct 7, 2015)

My husband and I are looking for a large piece of land to create our homestead on. We will be building a home for my MIL and FIL on the property and she has business ties to Northern Virginia and Maryland and needs to stay local. We recently viewed a great property but essentially passed through the FEMA center and Mount Weather to get there. The road literally cuts through and there are huge barbed wire fences on either side. So my question is this...does that make the location more secure in your opinion or more of a threat? I know that in many instances of SHTF we are generally screwed over here in NoVA but I'd like to prep for what I can until my MIL finally sells her business. Do you think there is a big target painted on Mount Weather or do you think it's there for protective purposes?

Thanks in advance!

Jen


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is just me but when bad things happen I would want to be as far from Government installations as possible. Particularly in any nuclear exchange event. That place will glow in the dark.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I would cross over to west side of Interstate 81 and into the real mountains as far as you can. Anything below I-81 is just too crowded for me. 
If you need it, also purchase a small lot and put a mobile home or small house on it in the populated area for commuting to and from work. This just an idea, having no idea what kind of business you're in or much access you really need or for how long.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How close to DC do you need to be? Would it be possible to have a condo for work and a BOL way out? WV panhandle? Shenandoah Valley? Fredrick, MD? How far is too far? It has been years but I have lived in DC, MD, VA.


----------



## JennVAgirl (Oct 7, 2015)

My MIL owns a medical practice and needs to stay local to Maryland. I will talk to her about moving further out. My husband travels a decent amount for work though so we are trying not to get too far out from the airports. I would love a place further out. I think I'll nix the place next to FEMA.


----------

